# Hapkido technique names in Korean.



## Chrisoro (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello!

As I have been training both japanese and korean systems over the years, I have noticed that Hapkido-schools tend to not have the same focus on korean terminology for techniques as the various japanese jujutsu-based styles. Since I personally tends to remember techniques easier when having names for them, instead of just "do this", or in a best case scenario,  "technique 1", "technique 2", etc., I have used japanese terms for those hapkido techniques that are also present in some variant in japanese systems. 

However, after buying Dennis Kim's book  Hapkido: Korean Mixed Martial Art, I have started to put together a list of the techniques I most commonly train, with names in both Korean and Japanese. This list is a work in progress, so any corrections or additions anyone might have, is more than welcome. 
-------------------------------------------------------

(Jap.)                    (Kor.)
Standing locks:

ikkyō                     - kalneoki
nikyō                    - naebeon keokgi
sankyō                 - digeuk moyang keokgi
yonkyō                    - (empty)
gokyō                    - sonmok joigi
kotegaeshi            - sonmok biteulgi           
shihōnage             - dora jeochigi
ude garami           -  pal eolgeo keokgi
waki gatame          - palkumchi joigi

Throws:

o goshi                                - heori keochigi
seoi nage                           - hanpal eobo chigi
kata guruma                       - mit obo deonjigi
kotegaeshi ichiban henka   - sonmok biteulgi
kirikaeshi                             - dwiro mireo deonjigi
shihōnage                           - dora jeochigi
ko uchi gari                         - an dari geolgi
ko soto gari                         - bagat dari geolgi
o soto gari                           - bakat dari hurigi
harai goshi                          - heori hurigi
tai otoshi                             - bit dangkyu chigi


Kicks:

maegeri                          - ap chagi
mawashi geri                  - dollyo chagi
sokuto yoko geri             - yeop chagi
ushiro geri                      - dwit chagi
mae tobi geri                  - twio ap chagi
tobi geri                          - twio yeop chagi
ushiro mawashi geri       - deodora bandae dollyo chagi
mae kekomi                    - mireo chagi
hiza geri                          - mooreup chigi
(empty)                                      - mok jabgi  (thai clinch for use with mooreup chigi)
(empty)                            - anja bandae dollyo chagi (low, spinning sweeping kick)


Arm strikes:

mae empi uchi                - jeonbang chigi
tate empi uchi                 - sangbang chigi
otoshi empi uchi             - habang chigi
choku-zuki                      - jeongkwon chigi
kagi-zuki                         - jeongkwon huieo chigi
ura-zuki                          - jeonkwon olryo chigi
shuto-zuki                      - soodo chigi
kentsui-uchi                   - me joomeok chigi


Ground techniques:

do osae                    - subi jase (guard)
(empty)                     - heori gameun subi jase (closed guard)
 (empty)                     - bal beolrin subi jase (open guard)
 (empty)                      - dari jabeun sub jase (half guard)
 (empty)                       - garo nurugi (side mount)
  (empty)                      - gyeot nurugi (scarf hold)
  (empty)                      - gawi dwijibgi (scissor sweep)
   (empty)                      - yang balmok jabgo dwijibgi (double ankle sweep from open guard)


----------



## Raymond (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks very much for this!  I know all the various strikes and kicks by their Korean names from TKD, but have been looking for a while for reliable translations for various Judo and Japanese Jiujitsu throws.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 3, 2015)

My recollection is that Dr. Kimm in his book Hapkido, uses Korean terminology, but written in English.  Rather expensive book though.

My GM, when teaching American students, taught in blocks, like "Punch Blocks," then gave them a number.  So we would refer for instance, to 1st Dan, punch block number 7.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 12, 2015)

Great list, thanks Chrisoro


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 12, 2015)

Is there a site that i could use that might be able to accurately read out the Korean words? I'm not sure how accurate the babel fish sites are. I'm familiar enough with Japanese phonetics, but not Korean.


----------



## escuelafraternidad (Jun 4, 2019)

Korean is easier to read than Japanese. Besides you can be able to read in only a couple of hours. Enter in YouTube and watch "Learning to read Hangul". So many options.
Raul Bustamante
5° Dan ITF


----------



## skribs (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't even know their names in English.


----------

